# Hero Fruit Jar Co. Lid



## Firefall (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a canning jar lid, embossed â€œHâ€ â€œFâ€ â€œJâ€ â€œCoâ€ with each letter inside the arms of the Heroâ€™s Cross. It has 9 patent dates. On one date, the â€œBâ€ in Feb is facing backwards and also the Number 5 is embossed in the convex area on the underside. I know it is a Hero Fruit Jar Company lid but I can find no information about on this particular lid. If anyone is familiar with HFJCO Lids; can you give an opinion? 

 Thank You â€¦


----------



## dygger60 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Hero Fruit Jar Company operated from 1883 to around 1909....that lid goes to several jars....a couple of them being HERO, HERO IMPROVED, THE HERO IMPROVED and THE HEROine...


   David


----------



## Firefall (Mar 9, 2011)

*To dygger-RE: Hero Fruit Jar Co. Lid*

Davidâ€¦.thanks for the input. Do you know if the reversed â€œBâ€ misprint is unusual and was this a wax sealer?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 9, 2011)

*RE: To dygger-RE: Hero Fruit Jar Co. Lid*

Robert, welcome to the forum.
 I think this is a Hero Cross GEM jar, Red Book #1059.
 The glass lid was used with a metal screw band on the jar. I'm not sure the "B" would make much difference but it may.


----------



## Firefall (Mar 9, 2011)

*Reply To Eric..."cowseatmaize"*

Thank you for the Information and also the welcome! I'm enjoying the forum; it's a wealth of information.

 Robert (Firefall)


----------



## dygger60 (Mar 10, 2011)

*RE: Reply To Eric..."cowseatmaize"*

I agree with Firefall...the reversed B would not make much of a difference...I have had glass inserts with lots of different patent dates and everything was reversed.......Ya gotta wonder what the makers of the jars said to the mold maker when that was discovered.....

    David


----------

